# التركيبة الاصلية للديتول



## ايهاب غازى (16 أغسطس 2010)

بيكرول pcmx 2% (كلوزيلينول)
زيت الصنوبر 4% 
صابون زيت الخروع (30%) 12%
(زيت خروع+صودا كاوية+ماء)
ماء مقطر 82%
الطريقة:
النسب المستخدمة لصابون الخروع
زيت خروع 350
صودا كاوية 44
ماء (مزال الايونات) 650
فى حالة عدم استخدام ماء مقطر يمكن ان يضاف edta 
درجة حرارة التفاعل 70 درجة مئوية
طريقة التحضير:
بيكرول 2% +كحول ايزوبروبيلى 95%(اقل كمية تدوب ال بيكرول)
يضاف هذا الخليط الى :
زيت الصنوبر 4% ثم الناتج يضاف الى صابون زيت الخروع المحضر 12%
+ بقية الماء المقطر = ديتول الاصلى

رجاء من الاخوة الافاضل م المهدى بكر والاخوة عبد القادر 2 وغيرهم 
برجاء التعليق على هذه التركيبة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## المهندسه ليى (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وعاشت الايادي
تحياتي


----------



## ايهاب غازى (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك وكل عام وانتم بخير فى شهر الخير


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ ايهاب


----------



## محمودالسويسى (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للافادة


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (18 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامى جويدة (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا والف شكر ولكن هل يوجد طريقه اسهل من هذه


----------



## ايهاب غازى (24 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل / سامى
هذه هى التركيبة الاصليةوطريقة عملها حسب اوراق الشركة الام المقدمة لوزارة الصحة المصرية للموافقة على ترخيص المنتج بمصر
وللاخوة الاعزاء زملائى الكيمائيين ارجوا من يريد اضافة او تعديل او فكرة جديدة بخصوص التركيبة طرحها للمناقشة حتىتعم الفائدة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## agabeain (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووور وبارك اللة فيك اخونا ايهاب غازى فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء اللة


----------



## |mas| (24 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعافيك على هالمعلومات الرائعه


----------



## ايهاب غازى (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة وكل عام وانتم بخير

شكرا لكل الاخوة ولكن لايوجد احد ناقش التركيبة او طرح سؤال عن مثلا ph المناسب لثبات التركيبة


----------



## mohammadelrayees (30 أغسطس 2010)

انا اناقش مع التركيبة ومع الاسف التركيبة خاطئة 
اولا نسبة الكلورواكسيلينول 4.8 % وموجودة على العبوة 
ثانيا نسبة الايزو اكثر من 10% 
ثالثلا نسبة الباين 10% اواقل
رابعا نسبة الخروع 3.6 % والنسبة الفعالة هي اكثر من 6 %
خامسا انا قمت بعمل التجربة كما ذكرتها ولكن فشلت 
سادسا تصبن زيت الخروع بالنسبة للمطهرات يتم بالطريقة الباردة بدون تسخين
واخيرا شكرا لاجتهادك انت حاولت وشكرالك مرة اخرى


----------



## elsayed hamed (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ايهاب غازى (30 أغسطس 2010)

*الى الاخ العزيز محمد الريس*

اود اولا ان اشكرك على اهتمامك بالتركيبة وانا متابع جيد لكل مشاركاتك واشكرك على مشاركتك الاخوة
فى علمك وخبرتك
ثانيا التركيبة هى المقدمة من الشركة لوزارة الصحة مع طريقة الاستعمال الخاصة بها
ثالثا لابد فى عملية التصبن لزيت الخروع من شرطين مهمين :
الاول درجة حرارة التفاعل لاتقل عن 75 درجة مئوية 
الثانى phلابد الايقل عن 9 حتى يضمن ثبات الناتج من عملية التصبن
بالنسبة لتركيز الايزوبروبانول لم اذكر التركيز ولكن ذكرت اقل كمية تذوب البيكسول 
اما بالنسبة لتركيز البيكسول فهو لتركيز الذى يضمن قتل 99%من الجراثيم واقولك حاجة بحكم خبرتى مع شركات الادوية ومستحضرات التجميل والمطهرات العالمية قلما شركة تعطى النسبة الصحيحة للمادة الفعالة ولى قصة اريدان احكيها عن منتج مشهور جدا اسمه ميبو كريم وهو موجود فى مصر والسعودية واغلب الدول العربية لعلاج اثار الحريق على الجلد ومكتوب على العلبة الخارجية ان المادة الفعالة هى بيتا سيتا ستيرول 0.025% وبالتحليل الدقيق فى معمل كبير بايطاليا وجد عدم وجود المادة دى من اساسه بالمستحضر وعند مواجهة هذه الشركة بالتحليل قالوا انها مادة تنتج من تفاعل بعض الزيوت العادية مثل زيت السمسم وزيت الفول السودانى مع خلايا الجلد المتضررة بالحرق وهذا كلام عارى من الصحة وهى للاسف شركة عربية وتباع علبة الكريم الواحدة 15 مل 28 جنيه و 30 مل ب 50 جنيه وهى عبارة عن مجموعة زيوت عادية جدا ترطب منطقة الحرق فقط وتسمح للجلد الطبيعى ان ينمو من جديد وليس لها دور فى ازالة اثار الحرق على الجلد وهكذا كثير من شركات الادوية العالمية هدفها الوحيد استغلال حاجة المريض للعلاج بدون مراعاة الامانة العلمية لان اغلب شركات الادوية اصحابها رجال اعمال هدفهم الربح فقط وارتفاع سهم الشركة وارتفاع ارصدتهم فى البنوك
ولذلك دورنا احنا المتعلمين ومن من الله علينا بنعمة العلم ان نجرب بانفسنا وان نطور ونخترع كل مايلزمنا واخيرا لك منى كل تحية وبرجاء تجربة التركيبة مرة اخرى عل الايقل ph عن 9


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى ورمضان كريم على الجميع


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (31 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## mohammadelrayees (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز ايهاب بالنسبة للكميات التي ذكرتها لك انا لم ات بها من مصدر عربي بل مصادر كثير جدا اجنبية ومن دول عدة وتختلف بعضها عن بعض اختلاف بسيط فمثلا بعد الدول الغربية ذكرت الكلوراكسيلينول بنسبة 5% ونسبة الباين 10% ونسبة الايزو 10% والبعض 4.8% والباين 9 % والايزو 12% والبعض ذكر الباين اقل من 9% ونسبة الايزو اكثر من 12% وهكذا تتارجح الاقوال ولكن ليست بالنسب التي ذكرتها 
وانا قمت بعمل طريقتك وفشلت معي في التصبن الساخن وكانت درجة الحرار مضبوطة وتصبن الزيت 
وعند احلال الزيت المتصبن نتج لي محلول معكر وهذا من الطبيعي لانة لم يدخل في مرحلة التصبن كحول ليذيب الزيت
والله انا كنت في قمت ساعدتي لو نجحت معي لان التكلفةهتكون قليلة 
ومن الممكن تكون طريقتك مضبوطة بس نظبط التصبن واذكر ان احد مندوبي شركة للروائح ذكر لي ان ريكت تقوم بشراء 
رائحة للديتول من عندهم وهذا ان صدقك معنى هذا ان طريقتك صائبة وينقصا التصبن الصحيح 
وساحاول ضبطة بالبارد وارد عليكم انشاء الله


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## ايهاب غازى (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*الى الاخ الفاضل محمد الريس والاخ عبد العزيز*

اشكركم جميعا للاهتمام وخاصة الاخ العزيز محمد الريس على مجهوداته وعلى فكرة يامحمد انا ارسلت لك على ايميلك( سامور الريس) رسالة عليها تليفونى الشخصى لكى نتقابل ولكنك لم ترد
عموما زى ماقلت سابقا هوده دورنا ان نبحث ونجرب حتى نصل الى التركيبة المطلوبة وبالنسبة لتركيز بيكسول صدقنى طبيا 2% كافى فى وجود الباين لقتل 99% من الجراثيم كما ان النسبة العالية من صابون زيت الخروع بتقلل مفعول البيكسول يبقى مشكلتنا الوحيدة هى اتمام عملية التصبن وانا سمعت ان فى السوق صابون زيت خروع جاهز ممكن نستخدمه بس التركيز لايزيد عن 12% من حجم التركيبة النهائى حتى لايقلل مفعول البيكسول ولكم جزيل الشكر جمعا وكل رمضان والامة الاسلامية بخير بشبابها المتعلم الطموح


----------



## mohammadelrayees (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل ايهاب شكرا على مجهودك مرة اخرى وبالنسبة للرسالة لم تصلني ابدا


----------



## ايهاب غازى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ العزيز محمد الريس*

سعدت جدا بمكالمتك التليفونية وانشاء الله سنتقابل قريبا لنعمل التركيبة معا ولك جزيل الشكر لاهتمامك 
واحب ان اهنئ كل اعضاء وزوار الملتقى بقرب حلول عيد الفطر المبارك وكل عام وامتم بخير


----------



## khalid elnaji (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي ووفقك


----------



## ايهاب غازى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى خالد


----------



## ايهاب غازى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*الى الاخوة الكرام*

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير عيد فطر مبارك للجميع


----------



## mazen222 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الله على الافكار الجامده والشغل والتجارب 
هى ده يا جماعه الكيمياء اللى بيقولوا عليها
وياريت يا جماعه نعرف الموضوع وصل معاكم لحد فين 
والف شكر على الافكار الجامده دى


----------



## mazen222 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

انا يا جماعه عندى طريقه لعمل الديتول الطبى ولم اتاكد من صحتها ولاقتها عندى فى ملف وورد لانى دى عاده عندى انى بحفظ التركيبات واراجعها كتير قبل ما انفذها وللاسف كمان الملف مافهوش اسم الموقع اللى كانت عليه التركيبه فانا بعتذر لصاحب التركيبه انى مش هاذكر اسمه لانى مش عارفه اساسا وهو بنسبه كبيره هيكون احد الاعضاء معانا هنا فيعذرنى مقدما
وتالطريقه كالتالى
جبت لكم التركيب العلمي للديتول.....وان شاء الله تستفيدوا...
الخلطة لعمل 100لتر ديتول طبي
المكونات
1 - 12 لتر كحول ايزو بروبانول
2 -9 لتر باين او زيت صنوبر
3 -6.5 كيلو زيت خروع نقي
4 - 950 جرام صودا كاوية تركيز 98%
5 -750ملم اوليك اسيد
6 - ماء لتكملة الخلطة لي 100لتر وحبذا لو ما مقطر
7 - 4.800 كيلو من المادة الفعالة وهي الكلوروكسيلينول او ال pcmx
8 - مقدار بسيط من لون الكاراميل

تلك هي المكونات واليكم الطريقة
يخلط الكحول بزيت الخروع و يقلب جيدا حتى تمام الامتزاج
تذاب الصودا الكاوية في 2 لتر من ماء التحضير
وبعدها تسكب على مزيج الزيت والكحول وتقلب جيدا ثم تترك لتتم عملية التصبن والتي تستمر لمدة لا تقل عن 12 ساعة
بعد اتمام عملية التصبن والتي هي قابلية تخفيف زيت الخروع المتصبن بالماء بنسبة 100% دون تكعر يعني 100 ملم زيت تاخد 100 ملم ماء والزيت لايتعكر
وعموما الوقت المذكور اعلاة هو سامح لعملية التصبن بالكامل
يضاف الماء ليكتمل المزيج الى 85 لتر ويقلب جيدا
يضاف الاوليك اسيد ويقلب جيدا
يضاف بعدها زيت الصنوبر ويقلب المزيج جيدا
ومن الطبيعي ان يحدث تعكر لان زيت الصنوبر الموجود في السوق غير نقي
لكن العكارة ستزول بالوقت والتقليب و 90 % من الباين الموجود في السوق الان اقصد زيت الصنوبر مغشوش والطريقة اللى ذكرتها لكم ههي للتعامل مع الزيت الموجود في الوقت الراهن
اما اذا وجدت زيت صونبر طبي ونقي فالمقاديير بتنقص قليلا من الايزو ليصبح 10 لتر و زيت الصنوبر 10 لتر
يضاف بعد ذلك المادة الفعالة ويقلب المنتج جيدا ويضاف اللون ويتر فترة زمنية مايقرب من يومين مع تكرار التقليب كل حين لكي تزول العكارة الموجودة بسبب ردائة زيت الصنوبر الموجود الان التقليب جيدا ومرات عديدة 7 او 8 مرات في اليوم ولو حصلت على زيت نقي لن تحتاج لكل هذا
المنتج طبي و مستحلب للماء ولا يختلف عن منتج ريكيت بنكيزر ابدا
تلك هي الطريقة بالكامل ....​


----------



## mazen222 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*ملاحظات : *
*بالنسبة للكمية المذكورة اعلاة ممكن نبدا بعشرة لتر كتجربة لان سعر اللتر كتكلفة بيصل الى 12 جنية **
وبالنسبة لاختبار زيت الصنوبر من حيث الجودة اليكم الطريقة 
امزج 120ملم من الايزو بروبانول في 65 جرام من زيت الخروع وتقلب جيدا 
نذيب 9.5 جرام من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم تركيز 98% في 20 ملم ماء 
ثم ضع محلول الصودا الى مزيج الزيت و الكحول ويقلب جيدا 
وتترك الخلطة لمدة ساعتين بالاكثر 
يضف بعدها 7.5 ملم من الاوليك اسيد ويقلب المزيج ويكمل بالماء الى 900 ملم 
خذ 90 ملم من المزيج السابق و اخلطة بي 9 ملم من زيت الصنوبر **pine oil** ويقلب جيدا **
اذا حدث تعكر اعرف ان الزيت بجودة رديئة 
واذا نتج لنا محلول رائق فجودة الزيت تمام 
وعلى فكرة ال **pcmx** بيروق المنتج على المدى*
* 


وده كمان لاقيته عندى عن الديتول الطبى وهو تكمله للجزء اللى فات
*


----------



## رامي الزيني (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedelkady (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## تمير3000 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## ايهاب غازى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل مازن*

التركيبة اللى هى من مجهودات الاخ الفاضل محمد الريس وهى ممتازة ومجربة من اخوة افاضل بالمنتدى جربوها وكانت مفيدة بالنسبة لهم والتركيبة اللى انا ذاكرها فى اول الموضوع هدفها الوحيد 
تقليل كلفة المستحضر واتناقشنا انا والاخ محمد وكان هيعمل تركيبة هتقلل التكلفة (مع عدم تقليل نسبة المادة الفعالة حتى لانكون قد اهدرنا حق المستهلك علينا) وللاسف انشغلت شوية ولكن بمجرد وصولنا 
لهذه التركيبة القليلة التكاليف والممتازة الفعالية لن نبخل بها على اخواننا فى المنتدى وشكرا


----------



## sandyman2 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*صناعة الصابون السائل*

اخواني الحترمين 
ارجو المساعدة /عندي معمل انتاج صابون سائل ولكن المشكلة ان يكلفة الانتاج عالية وهذا يضعف قوة المناقسة بالسوق - كيف اقلل التكلفة ولكم مني كل الشكر.


----------



## ايهاب غازى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخى الكريم sandy*

برجاء التوضيح اكتر انت بتعمل التركيبة ازاى وبتكلفك كام علشان نقدر نساعدك وشكرا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير عنا وعن جميع المسلمين


----------



## mazen222 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ايهاب غازى قال:


> التركيبة اللى هى من مجهودات الاخ الفاضل محمد الريس وهى ممتازة ومجربة من اخوة افاضل بالمنتدى جربوها وكانت مفيدة بالنسبة لهم والتركيبة اللى انا ذاكرها فى اول الموضوع هدفها الوحيد
> تقليل كلفة المستحضر واتناقشنا انا والاخ محمد وكان هيعمل تركيبة هتقلل التكلفة (مع عدم تقليل نسبة المادة الفعالة حتى لانكون قد اهدرنا حق المستهلك علينا) وللاسف انشغلت شوية ولكن بمجرد وصولنا
> لهذه التركيبة القليلة التكاليف والممتازة الفعالية لن نبخل بها على اخواننا فى المنتدى وشكرا



مشكور اخى ولك الف شكر على الرغبه فى المساعده وعدم البخل بما تعلمه
ربنا يوفقك فى كل ما تتمناه


----------



## ايهاب غازى (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ مازن*

الف شكر على كلماتك الرقيقة وربنا يوفقك فى موضوعك الجميل عن تكاتف اصحاب المحلات لتقليل كلفة المواد الخام وبحكم خبرتى المتواضعة فى مجال مصانع الادوية ومستحضرات التجميل اصحاب شركات الكيماويات ومحلات القطاعى بياخدوا هامش ربح عالى جدا يصل فى بعض الاحيان 300%
والمنتجات والمنظفات سعرها بيقل كل يوم بحكم المنافسة فالرحمة حلوة يااصحاب شركات الكيماويات


----------



## احمد ربيع (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## ايهاب غازى (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ احمد ربيع*

شكرا على مشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخي الكريم


----------



## ايهاب غازى (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## ايهاب غازى (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد ان اوضح معلومة ان كلما ارتفع ph عن 9 كلما كان الناتج النهائى ثابت كيمائيا والرائحة المعروفة أشد وكذلك قدرته على التنظيف اقوى وشكرالكل الزملاء المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## م.براءه (14 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات رائعة جدا اخي 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايهاب غازى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*الاخ م براءة*

شكرا اخى الكريم رقيق كلماتك


----------



## ضى النجوم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكرك اخى الفاضل ايهاب على المعلومه ولكن لى رجاء اكتب طريقه ابسط موضح فيها الخامات نحضرها منين بالاضافه الى توضيح اكتر للنسب ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايهاب غازى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل ضى النجوم*

اشكرك على اهتمامك والطريقة بسيطة جدا 
اولا: نحضر زيت الخروع المتصبن وذلك باضافة زيت خروع 350 جم +44 جم صودا كاوية قشور وكذلك ممكن استخدام بوتاسيوم هيدروكسيد بنفس الوزن بدل الصودا الكاوية +650 مل ماء مقطر او ماء مضاف اليه edta لازالة الايونات من الماء مع العلم انه لابد من اضافة الصودا اولا الى كمية من الماء (ثلاثة اضعاف وزن الصودا ) ثم نتركها حتى تبرد وتتم هذه العملية اما على البارد (زى عملية صناعة الصابون على البارد)او بالتسخين على درجة حرارة 70 درجة مئوية ثم نتركه 3 ساعات حتى يبرد وتتم عملية التفاعل 
ثانيا : نذيب بيكرول 2% فى الكحول اليزوبروبيلى نسبته تقريبا 8% من اجمالى التركيبة وبعد الاذابة نضيف على الناتج 4% باين اويل او زيت الصنوبر حتى يذوب ايضا ثم نضيف زيت الخروع المتصبن الذى تم تحضيره مسبقا على ان تكون نسبته فى التركيبة 12% من اجمالى التركيبة يعنى لوهنحضر 10 كيلو ديتول نستخدم 1200 جم زيت خروع متصبن يعنى الموضوع محتاج شوية حساب انت هتحضر كام كيلو وانا محتاج صابون زيت خروع اد ايه وعلشان اعمل الكمية دى يبقى هاحط اد ايه زيت واد ايه صودا كاوية 
واخيرا اضيف باقى كمية الماء لاكمال التركيبة واخيرا اتاكد ان الناتج النهائى ph بتاع الديتول 9 اواكتر حتى يكون ثابت كيميائيا ولايفصل الزيت عن الماء بعد مدة وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

_Reckitt Benckiser Healthcare (__UK__) LTD_​ 
*Chloroxylenol, Isopropanol, Pine Oil, Castor Oil, Karamel,Water*​ 

*Formula 1*​ 

*Water: to Vol*​ 
Chloroxylenol: 04.4
Pine oil: 05.0
Castor oïl: 03.0
Isopropanol: 10.0
Karamel: (Color)..... _Q.S_​ 
*Formula 2 B.P* 
*Water: to Vol*​ 
Chloroxylenol: 04.4
Pine oil: 10.0
Casor oil: 10.0
Propanol: 20.0
Karamel : (Color).... _Q.S_
مواد حاملة ـ مواد مطهرة ـ مواد مستحلبة​ 
Step I: Isopropyl Alc. + Pine Oil + Pine Flavor​ 
Step II: Castor Oil Soap 100 Kg
Water = 25 : 37 Kg
KOH = 18.030 Kg
Castor = 100.00 Kg
Temp. = 60° : 70°C
or Cold method at room temp. within 12 hr min​ 
Step III: Mix. Step. I + Step II​ 
Step IV: Add Chloroxylenol​ 
Step V: Complete to vol/wt. Water​ 
Karamel (color): Q.S​


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
شكرا


----------



## ايهاب غازى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*الاخوة الكرام*

الشكر للاخ الكريم ابراهيم غانم على المشاركة بس ياريت نتناقش فى التركيبتين اللى كتبهم فىمشاركته
وياريت لتعم الفايدة يقوللنا مصدر او اسم الكتاب اللى اخد منه التركيبة لان بينهم اختلاف كبير فى النسب مثال caster oil التركيبة الاولى 5% والتانية 10% وكذلك iso propanol


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ايهاب غازى قال:


> الشكر للاخ الكريم ابراهيم غانم على المشاركة بس ياريت نتناقش فى التركيبتين اللى كتبهم فىمشاركته
> وياريت لتعم الفايدة يقوللنا مصدر او اسم الكتاب اللى اخد منه التركيبة لان بينهم اختلاف كبير فى النسب مثال caster oil التركيبة الاولى 5% والتانية 10% وكذلك iso propanol


 
صباحك جميل....
بيان التركيب للأثنين و للأمانة العلمية مصدرهم صديقي (الأستاذ الدكتور / حسين عبد المنعم)
رحمة الله عليه......
و هو كان أستاذ الصيدلانيات بكلية الصيدلة جامعة أسيوط و أخيراً حتى وافته المنية قبل أشهر أربعة كان يشغل منصب عميد كلية الصيدلة جامعة قناة السويس.....
و كان مستشاراً علمياً لأكثر من شركة في مصر و على المستوى العربي
و له أبحاث عديدة و منشورة في دوريات علمية عالمية محترمة جداً و له إشراف على رسائل دكتوراه
لا حصر لها...

التركيبة 5 % دي لتقليص التكلفة.....

و التركيبة الثتانية بتاعة الشركة الإنجليزية صاحبة المنتج و العلامة التجارية الشهيرة.......

أسعد الله صباحك يا سيدي....


----------



## ايهاب غازى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*الاخ العزيز ابراهيم غانم*

شكرا على تواصلك وبرجاء متابعة مشاركاتك القيمة فى المنتدى وكل عام وجميع الاخوة بخير بمناسبة هذه الايام المباركة وعيد الاضحى المبارك


----------



## احمد ربيع (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود غير عادي بجد شكرا ولكن لى سؤال الماء مزال الايونات هو الماء المقطر:1::1:


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (27 نوفمبر 2010)

احمد ربيع قال:


> مجهود غير عادي بجد شكرا ولكن لى سؤال الماء مزال الايونات هو الماء المقطر:1::1:


 
صباح الخير يا سيدي الفاضل:
الماء مزال الأيونات غير الماء المقطر غير الماء خالي الأملاح
الماء مزال الأيونات يتم عن طريق محطات مخصصة لتنقية بطريقة التأين
و المحطات دي عبارة عن أعمدة (عامود كربون ـ عامود كاتيون ـ عامود أنيون ـ عامود Mixed bed).... و الماء الناتج منها يسمى ماء خالي الأيونات أو الأملاح *Demineralized Water*
*أو Deionized Water و يمكن تعقيم المحطة بلمبة الأشعة فوق البنفسجية و يقاس الـConductivity عند صيانة المحطات و غسيل الأعمدة.......*

*أما الماء المقطر فيتم له عمليات تقطير في محطات مخصصة للتقطير Distelation و فيها يتم تبخير المياه و إعادة تكثيفها مرة أخرى عبر مكثفات و تستقبل في تانك أخر و هي Disttilles Water*​


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ايهاب غازى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوانى الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير ارجوا من الاخوة الكرام اثراء الموضوع بافكار جديدة مثل تركيبة صابون الديتول او اى تركيبة اخرى فى مجال المطهرات 
الاخ محمد الريس والاخ ابراهيم غانم والاخوة الكرام
انتظروا تركيبة صابون الديتول قريبا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونحن باذن الله تعالى بانتظارك


----------



## jassim78 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## يزيد المحمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## احمد بهجت م (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## cute_x76 (9 يناير 2011)

مشكورا يا اخي الفاضل


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز على هذه الإفادة الرائعة


----------



## alheba plast (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا أخي الكريم


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (28 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا للافاده


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammedrady (2 يناير 2017)

good job


----------

